# Posing from years gone by



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Digging out the photo earlier I found these few and thought I would share them - my idea was to get a nice photo of my then two dogs together in front of the Christmas tree - it seemed such a simple idea.

You can't make me sit



OK - I will just look like you beat us



You have treats - why did you not say so earlier



I gave up at that point and tried again later with just Lady


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely dogs thank you for sharing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That second one looks strangely familiar to me. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks  they were both from my local RSPCA and the very finest dogs you could have possibly asked for :love-eyes: I miss them both very much so Molly and Chance have had hard positions to fill which they seem to be doing admirably


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They look like absolutely brill dogs!! I'm sure you do miss them. Glad Molly and Chance are helping to fill your heart!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are exactly what I was looking for when I settled for Rufus. Smart, loyal, good, no health issues and no grooming. I spent so long looking and finally gave up and bought my little monster. No regrets but your photos do make me yearn.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would have a double of either of them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Fairlie, those dogs look a lot like our old dog Maxie. She was such a good dog. Wonderful temperament, faithful and loyal. Rufus is a different kettle of fish all together - excitable, demanding, stubborn, but we wont trade him for all the tea in China! :ilmc:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't be too sure, if someone came along with another dog like Maxie I'm sending Rufus packing. Unless that is you'll let me have two.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I've found this picture of our last dog, Pickle at Christmas. Such a lovely girl.
Perhaps we could start a thread for pictures of our old canine friends? (If it wasn't too heartbreaking). What do you think?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love to see all your old friends!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not doggies. The grey one was Tiger, I got her in July 2001. The Black one was Cliff. He was born on Good Friday 2002. I was the first person to touch him (his mother came and showed me were they were, then abandoned them)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pickle looks lovely  just my sort of dog

I love Tiger and Cliff too - how special to be the first to touch him 

Better photos of my former crew 

Firstly handsome Frankie - there could have been no better introduction to dog ownership 



Then my lovely Lady - gentlest girl who gave me an introduction to agility and flyball 



Then finally my clown boy Gnasher who taught me so very much more about dogs and training


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Old friends... Precious memories.
Cheka the GSD was my perfect dog: obedient, loyal, faithful, utterly trustworthy - absolutely the best example of her breed. 
Sheba my beautiful dumb blonde rescue GSD, she came to us on a Christmas Eve when she was 7 months old as her owners had told the RSPCA if someone didn't take her they would have her put down - because she had grown too big  the RSPCA contacted the GSD league rescue, our training club was a GSDL club and they put an SOS out to members and we went and got her that night.... we woke up Christmas morning to liquid poo all over the dining room carpet  just as well we loved her already.
Puff the JRT was a very special friend through dark and difficult days - she will always have a corner of my heart.
Hooch the Pooch - rescue thug dog, but eventually the best family dog. He taught me so much.

But if I still had Cheka, Sheba, Puff and Hooch then I wouldn't have my lovely three now... And it is easy for me to imagine these old friends still by my side. Looking forward to having them run to greet me at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that middle pic of all 3 marzi, they look like 3 wonderful different characters. Did they all get along with each other ok? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, you made me cry  they are lovely.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Puff was top dog and kept the other two in line - never mind that either one of them could have squashed her very easily


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Puff was top dog and kept the other two in line - never mind that either one of them could have squashed her very easily


Bless her - little dog syndrome x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Marzi, you made me cry  they are lovely.


Don't cry, my memories of them make me happy.
That pic of Cheka makes me realize another reason why I love your Lola, she has the same look in her eyes as Cheka does - eyes that see right into your soul - know you inside out and love you even with that complete knowledge.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Don't cry, my memories of them make me happy.
> That pic of Cheka makes me realize another reason why I love your Lola, she has the same look in her eyes as Cheka does - eyes that see right into your soul - know you inside out and love you even with that complete knowledge.


It's true, they are alike, maybe that's why I got so emotional. It is sad though, when friends leave, we are grateful for them but we do miss them terribly.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Don't cry, my memories of them make me happy.
> That pic of Cheka makes me realize another reason why I love your Lola, she has the same look in her eyes as Cheka does - eyes that see right into your soul - know you inside out and love you even with that complete knowledge.


Wow what a lovely way to put it, how lucky your dogs were to have such an amazing owner to love, what a Christmas present you were for Sheba, she was stunning how could they have even considered putting her to sleep??

Here are my last two Declan and Gabriel, I lost Gabriel two years ago on the 22nd it still feels very raw, I miss having a retriever so much, but I wouldn't swop my two now for anything.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous goldies 
My Dad's favourite breed. As a boy in India he stayed with a school friend whose parents grew tea in Darjeeling, the family had 2 GRS. From that moment he wanted his own. In Kenya 45 years later he got Sam who became a show champion and was Dad's top stud dog. He was a wonderful character who permanently grinned and wagged


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

My beautiful Skipper who I lost last January. This is a hard time right now as last year he was sick and I knew it would be our last Christmas together.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is may lovely boy Bertie he was only 8 1/2 years old when we lost him suddenly it will be 3 years this February, my aunty pictured with him passed away a year later. When they were both in the same house they would be sat together as in the photo. Not a day goes by that I don't miss them both x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wanted to add these two girls. Brandy was a Labrador chow mix, Hope was a 20 lbs Maincoon.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry, it wouldn't let me post these.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our Maxie, she was so good she would do anything to please. She would have hated Rufus. I can see her in heaven (sorry Pope Francis) rolling her eyes saying "I can't believe you are putting up with that silly, excitable and immature dog." 

This is her in a canoe, she sat as still as she could, unlike Rufus who leaps from side to side and jumps out at every opportunity.


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Pickle has wonderful gentle eyes. She/he must have been a wonderful pet.
I always look at the eyes for both humans and animals. They are indeed the windows to the soul.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Marzi, you made me cry  they are lovely.



Me too......Marzi!!!!!  we are so lucky to have had such wonderful dogs in our lives. 
Here is Steffi who most have you have seen!




















Here is Danny the shih tzu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

And Tara with her daughter becky







And Becky







They were all such wonderful dogs x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you know what breeds were in Steffi - she is a gorgeous dog (with huge ears) - was there some doberman in the mix do you think?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She was supposed to bloodhound x German shepherd. The rest of the litter where fluffy German Shepherd, Steffi was the only short haired pup. My dog trainer thought she had whippet or lurched in her! Her mum was definitely bloodhound though. She used to make howling noises when she got excited, she was such a good girl and we miss her lots, she was one in a million x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Her ears are very Doberman like though aren't they! X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And her long legs 
Did she drool like a blood hound?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Never had my own before, although felt pretty close to a few, love these old pics of your gorgeous dogs though.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> And her long legs
> Did she drool like a blood hound?



No, thankfully. Her tail was bloodhound though and her colouring x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh Fairlie, You found a old pix of our beloved Maxie! She was indeed such a wonderful dog. Faithful and never a complain. She was a gentle soul and I still think of her often.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is lovely to read bout and see all these wonderful old furry friends... Interesting to hear how we describe them too - kind, loyal, gentle, loving, obedient etc etc.... 
I have loved each of my dogs and they have each enriched my life and given me so much more back in terms of love, devotion and companionship that I deserve.... but none of my dogs have made me laugh out loud as regularly, or infected me with their joyous approach to the ordinary as Kiki and Dot do. These little curly people may be mad as hatters, willful on occasion and have a rather disgusting obsession with dead/smelly things - but they are very, very special


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Pickle looks like a lovely dog. You can see it in her gentle eyes. Yes the eyes are indeed the windows of the soul. No matter what crazy things Rufus did, you just look at his eyes and he knows he can get away with murder! Next minute he is a terrible horrid little puppy tearing the stuff toy to pieces!!!


----------

